# Just had a conversation with my mentor... Thought i would share this...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

My "mentor" in business is one of the "founding fathers" of the ATM networks... He has been in banking in one capacity or another for more than 35 years, and now is a co-partner and majority owner in a global consulting company to the banking world.

We were chatting online about Cyprus and EU banking... His main comment that I thought I would share "they don't need any quality banking consultants, they need the A Pope with fantastic connections to save them" 

I almost fell out of my chair laughing...


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

invision said:


> My "mentor" in business is one of the "founding fathers" of the ATM networks... He has been in banking in one capacity or another for more than 35 years, and now is a co-partner and majority owner in a global consulting company to the banking world.
> 
> We were chatting online about Cyprus and EU banking... His main comment that I thought I would share "they don't need any quality banking consultants, they need the A Pope with fantastic connections to save them"
> 
> I almost fell out of my chair laughing...


Could you clarify that quote for me? Not sure who "they" and "them" are...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would say that comment would pertain to about half the countries in the world right now. And most of the banks in the world.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

db2469 said:


> Could you clarify that quote for me? Not sure who "they" and "them" are...


Any bank in the Euro group...

And as for any bank, yep agree there too...


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Did he offer any thoughts on how this might play out globally?

about 15 years ago, a friend of mine that's involved in super computers had made a comment that several big bank customers were all running scenarios that were indicating monetary collapse in 2012-2013. When we had the issue in '08 I asked him if the problem was worse than expected and came earlier than expected. I got a one word answer, yes, and he wouldn't answer any more questions... I should get back in touch with him again.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

partdeux said:


> Did he offer any thoughts on how this might play out globally?
> 
> about 15 years ago, a friend of mine that's involved in super computers had made a comment that several big bank customers were all running scenarios that were indicating monetary collapse in 2012-2013. When we had the issue in '08 I asked him if the problem was worse than expected and came earlier than expected. I got a one word answer, yes, and he wouldn't answer any more questions... I should get back in touch with him again.


Yes and No... He is to old to be a "prepper" in his mind, but has in the past 8 months been talking to me about protecting his family, guns, and such. If I would ask him outright, I know the answer, it is the same thoughts others that I have talked to with his background have... Will it completely collapse or will we file bankruptcy as a country is the only real question left.

I have a buddy who was a SVP @ Morgan back in 04-05 timeframe... He showed me an internal report that showed economic down swing around this time due to an aging work force, that once the baby boomers started cashing in 401ks and such, that there wouldn't be many buyers for the stock, and the company wanted to shift away from the "casual" investor to minimums of $1MM...


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

And after the crash comes a new Constitution. :flower:  No guns, but plenty of gay marriage. 
Sorry. Avoid the detour.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tenOC said:


> And after the crash comes a new Constitution.


Probably not a very remote possibility!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

They are already rewriting it, what would be the difference?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

tenOC said:


> And after the crash comes a new Constitution. :flower:  No guns, but plenty of gay marriage.
> Sorry. Avoid the detour.


Group known as The Consitution in 2020. They have goals.


----------

